# Crazy weed...have no idea!



## TheNeighbor (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm in Columbia, SC with zoysiagrass. Within the past 5 weeks this weed has appeared in my lawn. I've hit it twice with a 3-way but it's pretty resistant. I've used Google Lens and searched online..... I'm not sure what this is! Can you help?!


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Welcome to The Lawn Forum! Maybe witchgrass, deer tongue or some other panic grass? I had something similar last year in my back yard and glyphosate was the only thing that killed it. 
https://weedid.missouri.edu/weedinfo.cfm?weed_id=195
https://weedid.missouri.edu/weedinfo.cfm?weed_id=196
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=16087


----------



## TheNeighbor (Mar 19, 2021)

01Bullitt said:


> Welcome to The Lawn Forum! Maybe witchgrass, deer tongue or some other panic grass? I had something similar last year in my back yard and glyphosate was the only thing that killed it.
> https://weedid.missouri.edu/weedinfo.cfm?weed_id=195
> https://weedid.missouri.edu/weedinfo.cfm?weed_id=196
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=16087


Man! I hope I don't have to go down the glypho route. I'm looking to sell the house this year, so I'd prefer managing the booger...at least for a season. Lol


----------



## TheNeighbor (Mar 19, 2021)

I submitted the pics to Clemson Extension office. Hope to hear from them soon.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Good move, keep us posted on what they say it is.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Mar 19, 2021)

Clemson responded today. The weed is commonly known as field woodrush (Luzula campestris).

It looks like it thrives in acidic environments, something that I've been working to correct (lime) based on my last soil sample. It is also known as one of the hardest weeds to kill, to which I can say, amen.

https://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/bigga/gki/article/2009nov25.pdf

https://www.pitchcare.com/news-media/weed-of-the-week-field-woodrush.html


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks for the update, with a positive ID maybe you can find an herbicide to take care of it.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Mar 19, 2021)

I spoke with one of the ladies at Clemson Extension earlier today about this weed.

This particular weed is a difficult weed to manage. It's a woody plant that sends stolons out as well as tons of seeds. It's in the rush family which is similar to a sedge, but more hardy.

This weed usually thrives in low pH (acidic) environments, especially in areas are consistently wet, and where the lawn is thin enough to allow seed intrusion.

The best way to manage is...
-Mechanical removal or paint with glyphosate
-Increase pH
-Make sure the lawn has adequate drainage
-Keep lawn thick and healthy


----------

